# Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 24, 2010)

I would like to wish all of the members of MT a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 


I've also attached this instructional video to help during the holidays. 

[yt]0UqEhUm2B_8[/yt]


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 24, 2010)

What fond memories that invokes...


----------



## billc (Dec 24, 2010)

You can say that again girlbug.  I was just a little scrapper when I fragged my first christmas zombie.  It was right after the Andy Williams Christmas special. Ah, the memories.


Merry Christmas Mr. Hartman, from Chicago.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 25, 2010)

LOL! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## MJS (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you Tim.  Merry Christmas to you and your family as well.


----------

